# Why does my puppy act like she's starving?



## Mcurtier (Mar 9, 2010)

Help!

I own a 2 year old Male GSD who is a dream and we literally hit the puppy lottery when we got him. Recently we added to the family and brought home a 15 week Female GSD from the same breeder.

The socialization issues aside, this puppy acts like it's starving when it can't possibly be...she will eat anything...I mean ANYTHING, including her own poop that has been doused with Tabasco AND buried under sand...eats it all. 

I understand the feces eating is normal for some dogs and I'm trying to break her of the habit, but that still doesn't solve the "eating everything that isn't nailed down" issue.

Is this normal? Will she grow out of it? What can I do?

Thank You
At my wits end...Michelle


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

My Bella is like this too  not sure why (she is 4 months). She eats her food so quick and she is always looking for food when someone is in the kitchen. She will also eat anything and everything if something is left on the floor. Funny thing is when I first switched her to raw she wouldnt eat it LOL.

I guess its the same as an infant/toddler...most of them eat everything that isnt nailed down or put away LOL.


----------



## amdeblaey (Jun 27, 2009)

What is your feeding schedule like right now with the puppy? Usually a puppy up until 6 months old should eat three times a day.


----------



## Mcurtier (Mar 9, 2010)

She is also 16 months and eats raw food along with her older sibling..she loves it but then again she eats anything so why am I not surprised...her eating schedule is the same as the other dog..6am and 6pm...so you're thinking if I throw a noon-time feeding in there that will help? My only concern with that is I've seen her finish her meal, walk right out the dog door and start tearing about the banana tree (literally) and eating it!


----------



## amdeblaey (Jun 27, 2009)

Yes I would add a noon meal. I don't really think you need to give her a full serving like breakfast and dinner-try a half serving. My chocolate lab ate 3 times a day, and had to have an evening snack before bed.


----------



## Mcurtier (Mar 9, 2010)

So normal meal in the morning, normal meal at night and an additional half serving at noon-time? Just so I'm clear...thank you!


----------



## amdeblaey (Jun 27, 2009)

That sounds good-that's what we did with both our labs until they were 6 months old. Just watch her body-she should have an hour glass figure when you look down on her. If she gets a little plump-then still feed her 3 times a day-but cut the morning and evening meals down.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Harper eats everything, too! We feed three meals a day, and some occasional treats, but, really, everything is gone in a flash!


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Mcurtier said:


> Help!
> 
> I own a 2 year old Male GSD who is a dream and we literally hit the puppy lottery when we got him. Recently we added to the family and brought home a 15 week Female GSD from the same breeder.
> 
> ...


I would do the three feeds a day for now. Also, at 15 weeks, she's probably teething which is part of the "put everything you find in your mouth". Tag was HORRIBLE about this when he was teething, I literally had to crate or tether him if I didn't want to find him destroying something (he literally ripped part of the wall off near the door when he was a baby and chewed it to shreds...sigh). 
What brand of food is she on? Has she been wormed? Does she have anything appropriate (and GOOD) to chew on? (Frozen kongs, RMB's, etc?)


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

We feed three times a day. You need to take your daily amount and split it into three meals. And if you are feeding raw remember puppies need more than adult dogs % wise and depending on your breeds energy level. Puppies may require up to 10%. Which is probably why my Bella is looking for food, she is almost 13lbs now and I feed her according to her 9lb weight LOL.


----------

